# Coal krate



## spoker (Jul 13, 2020)

there is a coal krate after all,new from wally world,an orange krate


----------



## Chopper1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I looked. Didn't see them ....


----------



## spoker (Jul 14, 2020)

Chopper1 said:


> I looked. Didn't see them ....



on line,wally sells most of em on line


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 14, 2020)

spoker said:


> there is a coal krate after all,new from wally world,an orange krateView attachment 1228331
> 
> View attachment 1228342



They're being sold on Amazon, not Wally World.


----------



## spoker (Jul 15, 2020)

Digablekid said:


> They're being sold on Amazon, not Wally World.



how many did u order?


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 15, 2020)

spoker said:


> how many did u order?



None lol. I just recently bought a super deluxe.


----------



## spoker (Jul 17, 2020)

i see the orange is sold our already


----------



## Digablekid (Jul 17, 2020)

spoker said:


> i see the orange is sold our already




I like the "Koal Krate" better. It looks like a Grey Ghost.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like the front drum is a Sturmey Archer.


----------



## spoker (Jul 21, 2020)

grape avail 7/21 supise 2b only 500


----------

